

Ask HN: Looking for a rails mentor - marcamillion

All I need is access to someone that has a really good grasp on Rails to be able to give me some advice every now and then (specifically to do with building my app) - and explain a few things to me that are confusing.<p>Any takers?
======
cheald
Jump into #rubyonrails on irc.freenode.net - it's very oriented towards the
newbie, and it's generally easy to find answers there if you ask good
questions.

~~~
marcamillion
Great idea. I think I will try this also.

------
SkyMarshal
<http://www.railsmentors.org/>

------
maxtilford
You're welcome to contact me anytime with questions. (emails in profile)

~~~
marcamillion
Email sent :)

------
ayb
Happy to help if I can as well, details in profile..

~~~
marcamillion
Thanks ayb. Will be in touch. There is no email in your profile...just a
twitter link. Do you mind either sending me an email (marcamillion @ gmail) or
putting your info in your profile.

Thanks.

------
sjtgraham
Grokking Ruby itself is more important. Rails is just a bunch of DSLs for web
development. Anyway, feel free to contact to me.

~~~
marcamillion
I am grokking ruby, but it's difficult getting used to everything at the same
time.

I definitely am not l33t enough to understand your email address.

------
jaekwon
i have some rails skills, though i'm sure others are more qualified. are you
in the bay area?

~~~
marcamillion
Unfortunately, not in the bay area. International based.

